# My 2014 NWTF national call comp calls



## Macdietrich (Feb 12, 2014)

Here's my calls for this yrs 2014 call comp broken down by divisions
Division III decorative duck and goose
Matched set- white/green pearl with SS inlays
Antler call- stabilized elk antler and honey horn
Laminated- white/black/blue pearl with SS inlays
Open call- aluminum duck call and brass duck call
I don't have a shot in HELL with the guys I'm gonna be up against but this is my first yr. in decorative so hopefully they will cut me some slack!
http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/C55CEE37-5DBA-4156-8345-25464FD52C8C.jpg
Division IV hunting duck and goose
Matched set- cocobolo with brass bands CA finish
Working duck A- ABW aluminum band CA finish
Working duck B- Floresent acrylic and ghost acrylic
Working goose A- cross cut flamed hedge brass band CA finish
Pritty sure Andrew Hadden has the matched set locked up and far as the others don't really have a shot in HELL either but none the less fun to compete!
http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/F1950C5F-5FDD-4BC0-B5FA-A94667E13620.jpg
Division II hunting turkey calls
Slate and striker- Curley maple and Pauduk
Other friction call and striker - burnt hedge, cocobolo, hedge & chestnut
Locator call- cocobolo owl hooter
Crow call- stabilized BEB red
I may have a shot at 1 of these catogorys LoL!!!
http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/5BEF618E-6DD1-443B-919F-601273697366.jpg
Good luck to all that have calls entered and if your gonna be there hit me up I'll be there Friday and Saturday!!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 12, 2014)

Wooooo Mac. A pot call with a hole in the center. No you didn't. Man those are awesome. If you are in the amateur class I quit making calls. Awesome bro.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Macdietrich (Feb 12, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Wooooo Mac. A pot call with a hole in the center. No you didn't. Man those are awesome. If you are in the amateur class I quit making calls. Awesome bro.


I corrected that apparently there isn't a amature class in NWTF just st. Charles competition. I appreciate the kind words aswell and yea I did a few with the hole I was in a hurry lol


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice calls- good luck!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 12, 2014)

Mac, that first group looks all sci-fi to me ! Cool beans !!!! Simply amazing looking calls all the way around ! Hope you do well !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## bearmanric (Feb 12, 2014)

Good luck. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 12, 2014)

They look like winners to me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 12, 2014)

Great work, Mac - good luck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 12, 2014)

Good luck !!!! Win win win!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2014)

Whoa daddy those are superb! Thanks for showing us - I hope you come home with a ribbon or three I bet you will.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bluedot (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice work the variety speaks to the level of craftsmanship.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hawker 1 (Feb 12, 2014)

Have a Hawking friend that use to work for Hadden down in Louisiana if it is the same ones. They don't have anything on you as far as the looks . I don't know about sound of the calls if that is also part of the compet. Good luck .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Big Brad Va (Feb 12, 2014)

Beautiful stuff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DcoTim1 (Feb 12, 2014)

@Macdietrich, man those calls look amazing, I am thinking about sending a few in next year just to see how things go. but I have to say those calls ought to win you something

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 12, 2014)

Way to go, way to go. You got lots of winners there in my book. Good luck. Wish you great success.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 13, 2014)

Beautiful work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Macdietrich (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank you all for the kind words a lot of blood sweet and tears went into those calls and spent many hrs making them. Don't really matter win or not simply because I know I did my best and put all I had into them!


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Feb 13, 2014)

Very nice Mac....good luck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

